

ICANN gTLDs Reveal Day Live Streaming - zhoutong
http://www.icann.org/en/news/press/kits/reveal-day-video-13jun12-en.htm

======
cleverjake
This is just the announcement of the applicants. There are multiple objection
and review periods for these applicants to move through. These will /possibly/
be available mid 2013

